# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Everhack

## DarkLinux

*Everhack is a multi-hack currently in development for Guild Wars 2. It's current features are as follows, however this list will
vastly enlarge as we get more time with the game. Currently, just like the rest of you, the only time we had was this past beta weekend.


-Teleport to coordinate
-Zero gravity
-Noclip (this also includes terrain)
-Fly (needs some issues worked out, pitch to be specific)
-Infinite endurance
-Terrain climb (anything > 90 degrees)

Free testing of the hack will go live with the next beta weekend for all ownedcore members. If you were a former legendary member with us
for the Swtor Lyn multi-hack, please register an account on the forum with the same email you previously used and you will receive 
free lifetime access to all Everhack betas and all future versions.

You can register an account, follow development and voice your input for hack features and setup here: Invision Power Board


See you in Tyria!*

----------


## DarkLinux

What?.....

----------


## Kikipaz

This is gonna be EPIC!

----------


## sitnspinlock

few updates:

-created a click to port system, which also goes hand in hand with our own click to move system (since Gw2 does not provide one)

-I am not entirely sure whether or not we can squeeze in free testing for this coming BWE (June 8th - 10). only time will tell but can't make any promises  :Smile:

----------


## Kharnak

Any idea of the chance of being detected?
I mean by the server, other players spotting is not one of my worries :3

----------


## sitnspinlock

short clip of UI

----------


## DarkLinux



----------


## pzykonautik

Mate, who are you? This is a hacking forum and your on it.

----------


## Unholyshaman

> *I will make sure this project is turned over to NCSoft/ANet for investigation. I will no longer sit by and watch you trogs ruin another good gaming experience for me, and many others.*


How cute, go back to my little pony. Bye bye.

----------


## DarkLinux

They remove them everyday  :Frown:

----------


## HagooBrain

Haha the teleport was awesome. Think I'm gonna have some fun with that. Really excited about this game, and what "mods" you guys have in the works  :Smile:

----------


## DivineWizard

Me too, I can't wait to see much more from you guys in the upcoming weeks.

----------


## MMOServices

MMM,, interested in this, what about bot for farm ? :P

----------


## sitnspinlock

a bot is being worked on but wont see release until awhile after official release.

here is an update on everything Everhack will go live with (as of date)

-click to move
-click to port
-teleport to coordinate
-adjustable movement speed
-noclip
-terrain/wall climb
-zero gravity
-superfly
-infinite endurance

----------


## DarkLinux

And My epic Jump Roll! When you go to roll you jump and then roll in the air! Its epic.. not really.. :|

----------


## Spoody

kgfhfghfghfg

----------


## Absolem

You guys do realize all of this is ****ing dead obvious and SO easy to detect. Everyone using this will be perma-banned within an hour of release. Enjoy wasting $60 lol. Are you guys actually excited for GW2 release so you can ruin the game for others because you don't have enough skill to actually PLAY a game? ****ing pathetic. Why win if your victory means absolutely nothing. You are not testing your skill against another... you're just like the ten year old kids who move the pieces when nobody's looking. Grow the **** up, children.

You guys are honestly and truly retarded if you think this will survive release. Lolworthy. I'm glad you guys preordered, I hope you bought collector's edition.

You think the server wont detect coordinate values suddenly changing? Or your client being 40 feet off the ground? Or moving through walls? Or dodgeing 30 times a minute? Full, unadulterated, retardation. Good job, folks, sweet WAREZ brah.

Notice how nobody responds to the one guy asking about how OBVIOUSLY easy it is to detect lolol.

----------


## Goblin21

At last pre-ordered today gw 2  :Big Grin:

----------


## sitnspinlock

> You guys do realize all of this is ****ing dead obvious and SO easy to detect. Everyone using this will be perma-banned within an hour of release. Enjoy wasting $60 lol. Are you guys actually excited for GW2 release so you can ruin the game for others because you don't have enough skill to actually PLAY a game? ****ing pathetic. Why win if your victory means absolutely nothing. You are not testing your skill against another... you're just like the ten year old kids who move the pieces when nobody's looking. Grow the **** up, children.
> 
> You guys are honestly and truly retarded if you think this will survive release. Lolworthy. I'm glad you guys preordered, I hope you bought collector's edition.
> 
> You think the server wont detect coordinate values suddenly changing? Or your client being 40 feet off the ground? Or moving through walls? Or dodgeing 30 times a minute? Full, unadulterated, retardation. Good job, folks, sweet WAREZ brah.
> 
> Notice how nobody responds to the one guy asking about how OBVIOUSLY easy it is to detect lolol.



nary a single grain of salt

----------


## DarkLinux

“No matter how big the lie; repeat it often enough and the masses will regard it as the truth.” 
― John F. Kennedy

----------


## DivineWizard

I made an account, active on the forums.

----------


## babosasa

when will we expect the bot can be used? on the launch day or pre-launch =D ??

----------


## blankasf3

> when will we expect the bot can be used? on the launch day or pre-launch =D ??


would like answer to this as well... really interested in the bot not the xploits

----------


## DarkLinux

I dont like to promise anything. But I am putting all my time into it atm. We had a lot of it done, but I started to recode it b/c I wanted to learn more about winapi/gui stuff. So who knows lols.. but I dont think it will be fully done until server go live. More for security reasons  :Big Grin: 



More Info - DarkenedLinux Tech

----------


## babosasa

> I dont like to promise anything. But I am putting all my time into it atm. We had a lot of it done, but I started to recode it b/c I wanted to learn more about winapi/gui stuff. So who knows lols.. but I dont think it will be fully done until server go live. More for security reasons


you are amazing, bro

----------


## GW2yoyo

You guys are so awesome. Continue the great work your doing. Your more than welcome on my gw2 site, and I will guarantee special member ranks. I hope to get to try the program myself once in the future. Looking forward to hear news about the project.

----------


## DarkLinux

Whats your site?

----------


## GW2yoyo

> Whats your site?


GW2trade.dk - Trade, sell, buy Guild Wars 2 Characters & Items., a uprising trading community for gw2 characters and items.

----------


## EatenGoulash

This looks interesting. I registered.

----------


## sitnspinlock

Everhack now available for BWE3

----------


## andywhite

lol gonna download this hack and try it soon seems pretty cool

----------


## paranoid84

Weird my account at ever-dev stated required admin to approve. My account id = Paranoid

----------


## lecroche

Join US!!! 

Ever Devs

----------


## serialkillerz

do we need to pay for the hack

----------


## yellowspark

Wow , looks awesome, cant wait to buy it  :Big Grin:

----------


## raithology

Any news on this?  :Smile:

----------


## DarkLinux

Ever Devs

----------


## socaboy

When do you think this will be released and available to use?

----------


## DarkLinux

Ever Devs

Can a mod move this to bots/hacks thread?

----------


## Deject3d

how the heck did you get teleportation to work

i'm not very good at reversing, but writing to the address of my current coordinates does not teleport me - the coordinate value is overwritten by some instruction constantly. what's the trick?

----------


## koreanano

apparently everhack is out of date.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

> how the heck did you get teleportation to work
> 
> i'm not very good at reversing, but writing to the address of my current coordinates does not teleport me - the coordinate value is overwritten by some instruction constantly. what's the trick?


It's not that easy to have teleportation  :Wink:

----------


## 1M1

> how the heck did you get teleportation to work
> 
> i'm not very good at reversing, but writing to the address of my current coordinates does not teleport me - the coordinate value is overwritten by some instruction constantly. what's the trick?


There are several memory addresses that represent your X,Y,Z co-ordinates, some are useless and some actually move you. The two main ones I found are visual xyz and actual xyz(the ones that get reported to the server when you next move). 

Changing visual xyz will appear to move your character but refresh(throw back) when you move forward, and actual xyz will tele your character when you move if it is within allowed ranges (Z has no limit, x & y have a small limit so you can't go far). 

You can either call the teleport function itself or patch the code that throws you back if it believes you co-ords are invalid (Hint: simple JNZ-JMP conditional jump patch).

----------


## DarkLinux

We have tele working...  :Smile:

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Why there is no NPC around when you teleport somewhere else you started ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jester_im

Sync issue. You need to use a set of skills on each class to sync once more.

----------


## Crackjack

I hate to give a bad reputation but up until a week or so, i thought the developers of this program were doing a great job.

In short: If you are looking for something that is being updated to "function" - Then this program is good.
But if you are looking for a program where they work on bugs and such - This program is not good anymore.

Not sure if dark has real life matters or if he got sucked into MoP or something else but the least one can do to paying customers, is to leave a word, not just dissapear MIA and then appear for 1 minute after a patch is required to say "updated" and go MIA again, with all bugs and errors still there.

Again, if you want a hack that is updated to "function", this is good for now, but that is it. Do NOT expect anything to get fixed as of now.

----------


## Neymar

Just use gZoom. It's just as good and it's FREE! And the dev actually updates the software and is active across multiple forums.

----------


## darkmaouli

> Just use gZoom. It's just as good and it's FREE! And the dev actually updates the software and is active across multiple forums.


Agree! Also dark never answered to some problems, so...

----------


## BossCat

I... like ... gZoom :P

----------


## ShuichiI

I see, thanks for the information mate

----------


## shaggsdope

Any thoughts/trials on using this to explore the map super fast?

----------

